# occidental in canada?



## Jabradley (Feb 7, 2014)

*Occidental in Canada*

Their website will point you in the right direction.....I started looking and found a place 130km from my house....Wiseline metal in Alymer Ontario....can't find a place send me a message I will help...I bought the green framer black with strong hold suspension system it's great .....quality is unreal!!


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

Fehr Building Materials Ltd.
780 624 0031
7426 100 Avenue
Peace River, AB T8S 1M5

this is where i buy from now, a buddy of mine was out west years ago and developed a good repoir with the owner, we order from them every few months , we get free shipping but when we order we do a mass order for several guys upwards of $5-600 at a time


----------



## Ryan03 (Jul 11, 2007)

a while ago i was looking into the Task Tools line of pouches but didn't have any luck finding a local store that carried them in stock. So I ordered a pair of their leather suspenders from the local rental store for $70 and have been very pleased with their comfort and durability!..I wore the regular Kunys ones for the longest time, and would never switch back after wearing these. Not sure how they would compare to Occi's, as I've never tried them before.
Just did a search online, and apparently Lowes Canada carries some of their pouches now. (Online purchase only tho)


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

They've got them for a good price too. I've got my toolbelt picked out and bookmarked. Just gotta save my pennies and put 'em in my PayPal account.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

Ryan03 said:


> a while ago i was looking into the Task Tools line of pouches but didn't have any luck finding a local store that carried them in stock. So I ordered a pair of their leather suspenders from the local rental store for $70 and have been very pleased with their comfort and durability!..I wore the regular Kunys ones for the longest time, and would never switch back after wearing these. Not sure how they would compare to Occi's, as I've never tried them before.
> Just did a search online, and apparently Lowes Canada carries some of their pouches now. (Online purchase only tho)


I want to try the task suspenders, my foam oxy ones stink.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Where you at Chewy? On the Task Tools site they've got a local distribution link.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

asevereid said:


> Where you at Chewy? On the Task Tools site they've got a local distribution link.


Middle Earth, haha.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I think Lee Valley stocks Occis.


----------



## Ryan03 (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeah they are really nice..I like how the back is wider so it disperses the weight, as opposed to just two individual straps the whole way. And it's handy to have the pencil holder on the front strap as well.










I've since changed that belt with a 3" Occi's Ranger belt. I find its less bulky that way.


----------

